# SAS - Trains Galore Auction



## StackTalk (May 16, 2014)

Special Auction Services held their annual "Trains Galore," auction today.

Gauge 1 items, including live steam begin on page 25:

http://www.specialauctionservices.com/large/tg101214/page025.html

Some reasonable prices evident, though when bidding from across the pond, one has to consider the 21% Buyer's premium plus shipping.

The "Sir Balin" King Arthur kit went for 1000 GBP, a fair price I would think.

A Schools went for 1400, a bit high for this side of the pond, but indicative that the Schools holds on to its popularity in the UK

An SNCF 141R "Mike" went for 1500 GPB (I had bid 1100 for it)

Some other items of interest.

Regards,

Joe


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

I followed most of it. Prices were a bit on the high side from my perspective. The Balin was part built and when I had inquired was told they did not know if all pieces were present. The two items I had interest in out stripped my estimate as to their worth. Boy what a collection of Aster kits though.

Dave


----------



## StackTalk (May 16, 2014)

There was nothing there that I really salivated over. 

I would have liked to get the Finescale BR(WR) Royal Mail car:

http://www.specialauctionservices.com/large/tg101214/lot1267.html

I bid 450 for it, but it went for 680, so someone wanted it more than I did. 

I considered bidding on the Class B Shay that went for 1200 GBP, but in the end, I only made the two offers.

Cheers,

Joe


----------



## dougiel (Jun 3, 2008)

Joe,

I "unfortunately" noticed the link you put on the King Arthur thread. On looking to see what was available I noticed one or two that I might like. School's loco was a bit too high for my liking and I was keeping my pwder dry for later.

Aster Mallard was the first I had a stab at. 4800GBP plus 21.6% buyers premium was way too high. There were one or two nice items before Silver Link appeared. No box or tools or instructions but it looked good and I was told there was no sign of marks on the wheels so does not appear to have run much. Went for 3800GBP plus that 21.6 percent. 200 below my maximum so I aquired another Aster !.

The blue Duchess made the same 3800 including box etc but looked like it was covered in soot !.

Now have to sort out shipping home. And space for another "toy". And perhaps look into fitting an axle pump.

Dougie L


----------



## StackTalk (May 16, 2014)

Congratulations Dougie, or should I offer my condolences? 

If one still feels that one has made a good purchase a week or two after the event, then perhaps it was not about impulse buying after all. Do let us know. 

My collection is a small one so far, five Aster locos including a Frank S, a Schools, a Castle, Evening Star and a K4s.

I recently finished up building the BR9F and it is the easiest steaming most well-manored one of the lot, so far. The safety just "pips" a bit and constant pressure is easily maintained and it just runs like a sewing machine - and sounds a bit like an old teletype. 

But the rolling stock I have purchased so far takes up even more room!

There are a couple more locos and some rolling stock that I would like to acquire and so I am also trying to control my native impulse to continue to acquire and to hoard those lesser desired items.

The blue Duchess was also calling my name, but I turned my back on her.

Assuming one has the money lying around, there is also the issue of what to do with them when they aren't being run. 

One has only so much display space on lease from the wife.  ,s

Cheers,

Joe


----------



## dougiel (Jun 3, 2008)

Joe,

Ill take the congratulations, the bank managaress can have the condolences. No wife or family to worry about so Im spending my monies. The money gets no interest in the bank so is being spent to provide enjoyment and fun in my old age.

Ill wait till the loco arrives before I get too elated. Pictures on the web and a brief description dont always tell the truth. Just purchased a supposedly new unsteamed Aster "Hardwick". Timings miles out, axle pump jams and there is significant damage to the smokebox where it appears to have been dropped !. After a lot of work it does run but will need to be stripped for the valve adjustment.

Space is at a premium. With seven BR MK1's already to hand and five more on the way plus three LNWR and two Caledonian coaches to come I need more space. Some 16mm scale NG loco's and stock are going or gone.

I suppose now I will have to think about some Silver Jubilee stock for Silver Link.

Fun innit !!!!!.

Dougie L


----------



## AsterUK (Jan 2, 2008)

I went to the auction and would say that Dougie L should be satisfied with his Aster A4 Silver Link.

The unmade Aster kits could best be described as a 'pig in a poke' which means (for US readers) that you are taking a big risk in buying an early Aster kit for which spares are very much diminished in the Yokohama store should anything be missing. 

Prices were very much higher than I was prepared to pay. The J&M coaches also reached high prices. 

AsterUK


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

I recently came across an unbuilt, 35 year old, Aster King Arthur kit, and true to form, it was in fact missing parts, actually two of them, both M2.6x18 screws. Luckily Hans was able to gladly, and without charge, provide them for me. 

It will be interesting to see how well the "pig in a poke" kit fairs. I hope the buyer will post his results here.


----------



## Ding Dong (Sep 27, 2010)

Dougie,

Where did you get the Caledonian Railway coaches? I have a CR Lambie that is desperately in need of some.

Rob


----------



## RhB (Dec 14, 2014)

*ASTER "Sir Balin"*



steamtom1 said:


> I recently came across an unbuilt, 35 year old, Aster King Arthur kit, and true to form, it was in fact missing parts, actually two of them, both M2.6x18 screws. Luckily Hans was able to gladly, and without charge, provide them for me.
> 
> It will be interesting to see how well the "pig in a poke" kit fairs. I hope the buyer will post his results here.


Very nice photo! Encouraged me to look through my closet of trains I had forgotten about. Sure enough I had built one of these ASTER "Sir Balin" locos back in 1980. It still looks great...now all I have to do is remember how to steam it, then build an outdoor rail line! Now I know why my trains have been in the closet forever.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Rh,
It doesn't say where you are from, but judging from your handle, I would guess Switzerland. If, on the off chance, I'm wrong, and you live anywhere close to Michigan, you are cordially invited to come run with us.
Cheers, and there is always Diamondhead,
Tom


----------



## dougiel (Jun 3, 2008)

Many thanks Aster UK for the heads up on Silver Link. Going from just one picture and a short talk on the phone about several items did not give me a lot of info. It was a bit of a shot in the dark but I feel a bit more relaxed now after your words.

Prices were quite high but seing as I have been offered a "nearly" new Sir Nigel Gressley at nearly double the price I paid for Silver Link I wont complain.

Rob, The Finescale Locomotive Company are doing two Caledonian late 1800 early 1900 coaches for my Aster Novelty. One in Caley livery and one in early LMS livery. Along with three LNWR coaches in mixed LNWR LMS liveries. Beass construction with exhibition standard painting and lining and expensive.Their web site is down at the moment, partly I think due to shortage of time and full order books. I could supply a telephone number and email address if you wanted them. Wait time for these was 7 months. Only 4 more to go.

Dougie L


----------



## dougiel (Jun 3, 2008)

Well, Silver Link arrived this morning. Was well packed but they could have put some protection between the engine and tender but no damage appears to have been done. Cods mouth was loose as was the cab rear.

AsterUK, you were not wrong when you said I would not be disapointed. It even has the tender water pump fitted so is ready to run once its been checked over. Was not sure about the three tone grey but now I see it in the flesh it is growing on me, Will look very nice at the head of a train of BR MK1's but would look even better with the correct stock.

More expense.

Thank you Joe for posting the URL of that auction.

Dougie L


----------



## astonmartin (Feb 18, 2015)

*Aster Loco Prices*

If someone has a handle on current Aster price ranges at auctions or private sale for unfired locos, that would be great:

Blue Mallard
Schools
Bay Str S3
Flying Scotsman
Stirling Single
Lion
Ouest

Hornby Rocket
Roundhouse Fowler

Thanks


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

I saw a VGC Aster Reno 4-4-0 go on eBay today for $1,200. Seemed like a good deal. 
Past sale prices are around $2,000.

Andrew


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Astonmartin (? real name ?)

Aster still has the Lion to sell, so that's the "unfired" price - around $1400 for the kit.


----------



## dougiel (Jun 3, 2008)

astonmartin said:


> If someone has a handle on current Aster price ranges at auctions or private sale for unfired locos, that would be great:
> 
> Blue Mallard
> £4800 at Auction plus 15 to 22% commision.
> ...


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are the results of that "unbuilt Aster kit" that I mentioned in an earlier post...


----------

